# Verteilerschränke anreihen -- Leitungsführung durch APZ-Bereich?



## Spannungsteiler (28 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu in der Welt der SPS und steige mit einer Logo!8 in die Rolladensteuerung ein.

Doch bevor das losgehen kann, benötige ich einen Schaltschrank!

Ich habe mir 2018 einen neuen Zählerschrank setzen lassen:



Da hier kein Platz mehr für die SPS ist und ich auch noch weitere Stromkreise plane, für die dieser Schrank zu klein ist, möchte ich gerne einen weiteren identischen Zählerschrank (jedoch ohne Zählerplatz, dafür mit zwei Verteilerfeldern) rechts daneben anbauen. Beide Schränke sind von Hager (universZ). Offenbar gibt es von Hager einen Bausatz zum Verbinden der beiden Schränke, wo unter anderem auch eine Leitungsdurchführung im unteren Bereich geschaffen wird. Hierfür werden diese Elemente herausgenommen:




Jetzt habe ich aber festgestellt, dass der Bereich neben dieser Durchführung verplombt ist (Markierung im ersten Bild). Hier hinter befindete sich meinen Recherchen zufolge anscheinend der APZ. 

Nun meine Frage: Ist es unter diesen Umständen überhaupt möglich, die Leitungsdurchführung mit dem Hager-Bausatz umzusetzen oder muss die Zuleitung für den zweiten Schrank außenrum erfolgen?

Oder anders gefragt: Darf ein eingetragener Installateur eine Leitung durch den verplombten Bereich ziehen oder ist der generell für alles andere außer APZ tabu?

Schönen Dank schonmal fürs Lesen!

Sonnige Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## nade (28 April 2020)

Kommt aufs EVU an. Generell nein. Die werden schon piensig wenn du keine Möglichkeit hast für einfach eine Telefonleitung vom abl in den bereich über dem Zähler zu bringen. Und dafür musst mit Gewebeschlauch unter den Stromschienen durch, darf nicht von oben.... Die spinnen da gewaltig Rum. Gerade eben für eine PV Anlage eine Zähleranlage fertig gemacht,da hast jetzt bei 2 sls gleich noch üss und für nichts mehr platz.
Unten der Durchbruch ist eigentlich dafür gedacht für die sammelschienen zu verlängern für zb Anlagen mit 5+n Zähler. Oder einen zusätzlichen Anschlussraum. Die 15x5 schönen gehen. Glaub bis 200a und aufgedoppelt oder gleich als 15x10 bis 315a.

Leg doch ein flexibles Rohr in m50 oder so von dem einen zu dem anderen oder Bohr dir im oberen oder mittleren Bereich ein 68ger Loch mach Kantenschutz drum und gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spannungsteiler (28 April 2020)

Moin und vielen Dank für die schnelle und erhellende Antwort!

Die Idee, selbst einen Durchbruch zu setzen, gefällt mir gut. So werde ich es wohl machen.

Grüße!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (28 April 2020)

Nun ja seit 10 Jahren direkt oder nur teilweise direkt mit den evu's. E-tech Meister im Handwerk und je nach dem welche Firma es war auch mit Konzession. Sind das fi LS? Ii der Brandschutzschalter? Wenn du Platz sparen und willst Guck mal bei Siemens. Deren fi-ls hat 1te und die Erweiterung zum brandschutzschalter nochmal 1te. Aber Listenpreis 60+160 bei meiner jetzigen Firma ihrem Grosshändler. Also ganz günstig wird's dann. Trotzdem nicht. Eigenheim reicht eh ein fi. Und bs auf waschmaschn Trockner und 1phasige Verbraucher mit hoher Leistung. An sonst wirds glaub richtig teuer für 3 Phasigen BS Schalter.
Würd aber ne 1200er als CPU nehmen und dann die Logos für die Einzelbereiche die Logos. Aber dann auch in Verteilungen auf den einzelnen Etagen.
 Ach ja Guck Mal nach loxone.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spannungsteiler (29 April 2020)

Hi,

Super, dass es FI LS mit 1 TE gibt, habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst!

Brandschutzschalter habe ich nicht...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spannungsteiler (29 April 2020)

Neben dem SLS sitzt noch eine Schraubsicherung (ungezählter Abgang) als Vorhaltung für den APZ. Meintest du den vielleicht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (29 April 2020)

Das ist jetzt die Version mit 2 ehz und üss und apz Spannungsangriff. Und Hager ihre Abschlussleiste für die Zuleitung. Hatte das Bild vergessen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dentech (29 April 2020)

Da haben die EVU's sich was schönes einfallen lassen.


----------



## knabi (30 April 2020)

Moin,

bei selbstgebohrten Verbindungslöchern wäre noch die Schutzklasse zu beachten - Zählerschränke haben generell SK II, da man den innenliegenden Kunststoffeinsatz durchbohrt, wird aus der SK II eigentlich eine SK I, was für Zählerschränke nicht zulässig ist - deshalb müßte das entsprechend ausgekleidet werden; die Idee mit dem 50er Rohr ist da schon besser als die Variante 68er Loch mit Kantenschutz....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Spannungsteiler (30 April 2020)

Ja, das ist wirklich super... zwei komplette Reihen für (momentan) nix blockiert.

Danke für den Hinweis zur Schutzklasse, außenrum geht es eh einfacher. Und mit einem Rangierkanal, der ohnehin oben rüber kommt, sieht man dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## nade (3 Mai 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei selbstgebohrten Verbindungslöchern wäre noch die Schutzklasse zu beachten - Zählerschränke haben generell SK II, da man den innenliegenden Kunststoffeinsatz durchbohrt, wird aus der SK II eigentlich eine SK I, was für Zählerschränke nicht zulässig ist - deshalb müßte das entsprechend ausgekleidet werden; die Idee mit dem 50er Rohr ist da schon besser als die Variante 68er Loch mit Kantenschutz....
> 
> ...


Gut, das ist irgendwo eine Auslegungssache. Was auf jeden in beiden fällen kritisch zu sehen ist, die IP Klasse des/der Schränke. Denke aber das es in dem Raum wohl nicht regnen wird. Das mit dem 68ger Loch war bedingt durch Lochfräsen standartmaß für Schalterdosen. Die Schutzklasse wird mit dem Kantenschutzband meines erachtens nicht beeinträchtigt. Die ist dann ehr gefährdet durch verwendung von Reihenklemmen auf den Isolierten Hutschienen. Ja genau. Das hat der TÜV bei einem unserer Kunden als Mangel angesehen. Schutzisolierter Schrank und mit Reihenklemmen aufgebaut. 
Also durch das Loch in der Wand wird wohl ein mit Reihenklemmen aufgebauter Schrank wohl ehr in der Staub und Feuchtigkeitsdurchdringung beeinträchtigt. Ist ja schon eine Interpretation das Reihenklemmen, die die Hutschiene als PE Schiene nutzen, ihre Schutzisolierungs Klasse verlieren sollen. OK wie gesagt Auslegunsgssache. Für mich ist da immernoch die Norm Schutzisoliert in geschlossenem Zustand gegeben. Die Blechkiste ist mit Kunststoff ausgekleidet, die Halterungen für die Felder ist auf Kunststoffsockel, die Abdeckungen sind auf Kunststoff Halter und bestehn aus Kunststoff. Aber nun gut, die PRüfer müssen ja immer was finden, das der Schrank press voll ist, mit 2* 120mm² Zuleitung auf einen 250A NH2 Trenner geht und dann Teils von den nachgeschalteten Stromschienen als nicht Kurzschlussfeste Leitung ins Sicherungsfeld verteilt. Gut das wir den Kasten nicht gebaut haben, aber auch trotz Hinweise wird da nichts dran geändert. Egal. Werde wohl für die Ladesteckdosen von der Elektroverarsche noch einen Verteiler daneben setzen "müssen". Oder eben et muss ein adnderer aufbauen, der noch weniger Hemmungen und Gewissen hat.

Zurück zur Erweiterung, alles was sauber Aussieht und nicht das Gefährdungspotential erhöht sollte recht sein.


----------



## Hesse (3 Mai 2020)

nade schrieb:


> ................, die die Hutschiene als PE Schiene nutzen, ihre Schutzisolierungs Klasse verlieren sollen.




  Das ist auch nicht erlaubt, wenn du damit das ganze Rahmengestell erdest.
  Dafür gibt es extra Isolierstücke für den Teilbereich. Also nur für dieses Hutschienenstück. 


Bei Hager : U84T


https://www.hager.de/verteilersyste...ers-ap-feldverteiler-zubehoer/u84t/987612.htm


----------



## nade (3 Mai 2020)

Tzja, will aber nicht wissen, wieviele Verteilerschränke dann nicht mehr der Norm entsprechen. Aber nun gut, dann wurde der Schrank eben nun Umfuntkioniert und auch das Gehäuse geerdet. War so gesehen von der Firma die da die Erstinstallation gemacht hat eh nicht berücksichtigt. Schon garnicht das über den Standschrank nun momentan Dauerlast pro Phase von gemessenen 90A geht. Das was da in die Halle immer weiter dazu gebaut wurde in einem Jahr, ist der Schrank eh Hinfällig in 6 Monaten und ein Teil der Maschinen muss da raus in einen neuen Schrank. Werd ich eh vorschlagen, bin aber ja "nur" ein Mitarbeiter. Wäre nicht der erste Firmenkunde, dem ich aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Aufteilung der Schrankbelastung vorgeschlagen und umgesetzt hätte. Gerade wenn immer wieder noch mehr Leistung gefordert wird trotz Anraten, das ding ist am Ende. mehr wird nicht vertreten.
Mal Danke für den Link, da werden evtl noch andere TÜV PRüfer bald auf die Idee kommen, dann lässt sich das auch Umsetzen.


----------

